# Clotting Agent



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

Where can I get clotting agent - brand name (if any) and commercially available source. Do these come in sizes; if so, what is the best all purpose size? What is shelf life?


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Dana said:


> Where can I get clotting agent - brand name (if any) and commercially available source. Do these come in sizes; if so, what is the best all purpose size? What is shelf life?/QUOTE]
> 
> Go to your local PetSmart and look for a product known as "quick-stop". It is a styptic powder used by dog groomers when they nick the "quick" (nail bed) and cause bleeding. It is a sulpher based concoction and has an almost unlimited shelf life.[


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*ACS Quik-Clotting Sponge*

The FDA approved Emergency Bandage is designed to staunch blood flow from traumatic hemorrhagic wounds in pre-hospital emergency situations. It consolidates primary dressing, pressure applicators, secondary dressing and (if necessary) tourniquet, into one unit and is designed to be easily and quickly applied by non-medical personnel for immediate, accelerated hemorrhage control. See the URL:

Emergency Bandage - First Care Products

*There are few lacerations which cannot be closed adequately with butterfly strips, after liberal application of tincture of benzoin around the wound edges, so that the adhesive tape will "stick." * _Avoid use of benzoin near the eyes_.

*Infection is always a risk in any field environment. *So while you want to close gaping wounds, they must be able to drain and to be periodically irrigated and cleaned while they are healing.

*If severe bleeding is an issue a pressure bandage handles most.*
If you don't have the military issue wound compress, carry sanitary napkins and duct tape which you can effectively improvise with.

Our Level III CERT personnel are issued military wound compresses and Z-Medica First Response packets. Z-Medica sells Quik-Clot only to trained medical personnel, because the material produces an exothermic reaction in the presence of moisture and some precautions are needed to prevent burns which could exaerbate the injury. Online training for serving military personnel and first responders is available at the URL:

Welcome to Z-Medica Web Site 
For product purchasing information go to the URL: 
QuikClot - ON SALE

Celox is a UK-produced competitor product which FDA has also approved. It does not cause an exothermic reation, has no known side effects or allergic reactions, and is in current use by UK forces in Iraq and Afghanistan. It can be purchased at military exchanges or Untitled Document without restriction. It requires no special training to use. Just pour it in, pack it, and apply pressure. Celox


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

grow some yarrow cayenne pepper is also a blood stop both simple to grow perdy and cheap.


----------



## billythekid (Oct 21, 2008)

Is petroleum jelly considered a clotting agent or able to stop bleeding for small wounds or does the blood just come up from under it if the wound is bad enough?


----------



## Molon Labe (Nov 6, 2008)

If you are looking for the best product available here is some guidance.

The Committee on Tactical Combat Causality Care has revised their recommendations for the 2008 Guidelines. See the info below.

2008 TCCC Updates
The 2008 TCCC Update has a Chart on page 21 showing the major Hemostatic Agents

Here are the important notes for the changes in Hemostatic Agents in TCCC. This is from a memo from Capt. Frank Butler the Chairman of CoTCCC.

2. A number of new hemostatic agents have recently become available. These new agents have undergone testing both at the U.S. Army Institute for Surgical Research (USAISR) and the Naval Medical Research Center (NMRC). The findings from these studies were presented to the Committee on TCCC (CoTCCC) on 1 April 2008. Three different swine bleeding models were used: a 6mm femoral artery punch model at USAISR and both a 4mm femoral artery punch model and a femoral artery/vein transaction model at NMRC. Both the NMRC and the USAISR studies found Combat Gauze and Woundstat to be consistently more effective than the hemostatic agents HemCon and QuikClot previously recommended in the 2006 TCCC guidelines. No significant exothermic reaction was noted with either agent. Celox was also found to outperform the current agents, although it performed less well than WoundStat in the more severe USAISR model, where 10 of 10 Woundstat animal survived, 8 of 10 Combat Gauze animals survived, and 6 of 10 Celox animals survived. The reports detailing this research will be available shortly from USAISR and NMRC.

3. In light of these findings, the CoTCCC voted to recommend Combat Gauze as the first line treatment for life-threatening hemorrhage that is not amenable to tourniquet placement. Woundstat is recommended as the backup agent in the event that Combat Gauze does not effectively control the hemorrhage. The primary reason for this order of priority is that combat medical personnel on the committee expressed a strong preference for a gauze-type hemostatic agent rather than a powder or granule. This preference is based on field experience that powder or granular agents do not work well in wounds where the bleeding vessel is at the bottom of a narrow wound tract. A gauze-type hemostatic agent is more effective in this setting. Combat Gauze was also noted to be more easily removable from the wound site at the time of surgical repair. Woundstat might, however, be very useful in circumstances where the first-line agent has been ineffective or where the characteristics of the wound make a granular agent preferable.

You can get Combat Gauze and WoundStat from North American Rescue Products or Chinook Medical

The disadvantage to Combat Gauze and WoundStat is cost. Both are between $30 and $40 per package.

If you want Celox I would go Calvery Arms

I would stay away from QuickClot as the new versions just do not work as well as Combat Gauze, WoundStat, or Celox. But if you want it, try L.A. Police Gear

Before you set out to buy Hemostatic Agents be sure you understand the proper wound management and packing. Direct pressure is the first line treatment. The American College of Surgeons and the Pre-Hospital Trauma Life Support Guidelines no longer recommend elevation and pressure points for severe bleeding. There is no evidence that these techniques work and you may be wasting precious time. If direct pressure does not work, for extremity trauma go directly to a tourniquet. No they will not lose the limb. See the links below for the studies. For bleeding that is not amenable by a tourniquet such as a high femoral artery injury go to your hemostatic agents. Apply the agent and pack the wound with gauze and apply constant pressure for 2-3 minutes. Wrap with compression bandage to keep pressure on the wound.

Like many traditional beliefs, the tradition is strong, but the evidence is weak. Here is the evidence supporting tourniquet use

February 2008 Journal Of Trauma - Tourniquet Use
This is an overview of the article. I have the PDF of this that I can email if you would like

Here is an article from JEMS
Tourniquet First

Another JEMS Article
Return of the Tourniquet

The nuts of it is Tourniquets are very effective lifesaving tools that have very few side effects, even when placed incorrectly and left in place for several (greater than 2) hours. Tourniquets are used in surgery everyday with no complications.


----------



## Blueberry556 (Nov 14, 2008)

> If you want Celox I would go  *Cavalry Arms*


*You can go to Cavalry Arms directly if you want to phone in your order during business hours, or you can go to my website (CC only) or to my [URL="http://stores.ebay.com/thetacticalmedic/]eBay Store[/URL] (PayPal or Cashier's Check/Money Order) 24hrs a day. I am an Authorized Distributor of all Cav products except FFL items.*


----------

